# Serveur AirPlay, Apple TV et Android



## Membre supprimé 40703 (5 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais bénéficier de vos lumières. 
J'ai des fichiers vidéos sur un DD externe  connecté à un Mac Mini.
Je voudrais pouvoir "lancer" ces fichiers sur l'Apple TV via un application Android compatible Airplay.
J'ai trouvé des applications AirPlay pour Android mais elles ne peuvent envoyer sur l'Apple TV que les fichiers qui sont stockés en local sur ma tablette.

Donc ma question : est-il possible de monter un serveur media AirPlay sur mon Mac Mini (mi-2007 tournant sous Leopard) pour qu'à partir de ma tablette je puisse envoyer des fichiers vidéos sur mon Apple TV?

Pour le moment je ne souhaite pas tout mettre dans iTunes, car d'ici quelques moi je vais remplacer le Mac Mini par un NAS Synology donc je n'ai pas envie de m'embêter à tout encoder au format iTunes. Je cherche une solution provisoire en attendant le NAS.

Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Janvier 2014)

Sur une Apple TV non jailbreakée tu n'as pas d'autre solution que d'utiliser iTunes. Pas la peine de chercher une solution, y a pas.
Si tu la jailbeakes, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, accéder à n'importe quel disque réseau. Pour simplifier les choses, beaucoup utilisent Plex.


----------

